# Dress Code at Westminster???



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I know, a VERY random question.. I don't feel like working today, so I am again, trolling the coffee shop.. 

I've always watched the Westminster Show from Madison Square Garden on television and me, along with my colleagues at work have always wondered if handlers (and judges) have a specific dress code for females..

Most of the female handlers, both young and old, wear a slinky, glitter top with cardigan and a long skirts (black) and moccasins. Haven't noticed any handlers in slacks or dresses? 

I understand that this is a formal/black tie competition, but every female seems to be wearing the same thing?!

Also - I see that a few people here compete - has anyone in this forum ever make it to Westminster? 

Just curious...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I just showed my dog, Piaget, at Westminster this year. Melissa's dog, Stogie, has shown the last two years as well. 

I think it is always important to dress to win, but Westminster is one of the most elite of the dog shows, so the attire should reflect it. Glitter & sequins can detract from the dog, so it is important to be tasteful in how your clothing comes off as well. A judge isn't going to care about the bling, and it could even work against you. It all depends on how it is done.

I wore a suit, but not a suit that I would normally wear in the ring here unless I had made it to the Group ring for a specific indoor show (a specialty or our benched show).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here are some photos of the Havanese breed ring at Westminster this year. I have the green suit on and the woman next to me is wearing a pink pant suit.

















There are several women in colored skirt suits here as well: 









And just for fun, this is Stogie (Melissa's dog) and his handler, Lois:









Many handlers end up showing multiple dogs and they try to keep their clothing limited to something that will work with every dog they are showing. Lois looks smashing in her black & white.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly you look awesome and so does Lois! What a great suit. 

I can't stand how many "scrunchies" I see in handlers hair (sorry. but scrunchies look good in top knots and little girl ponies, not adult women).


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> I can't stand how many "scrunchies" I see in handlers hair (sorry. but scrunchies look good in top knots and little girl ponies, not adult women).


HERE, HERE!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

AMEN! Dog show fashion.. I find so AMUSING! The shoes alone should be banned. 
And scrunchies? I AGREE!

I loved your outfit Kimberly! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I disagree on scrunchies - I think they should be banned for *all *ages! (Now, no offense intended to the scrunchie lovers/users. Believe it or not, the scrunchie topic caused hurt feelings in a group that Hedy & I belong to.)


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its for the best they find out Kimberly! What about CROCS? YIKES! They actually sell these at dog shows.. the worst fashion place on earth. that should speak volumes! Comfort is not THAT important.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Melissa, wait until you get to be my age with my feet and then comfort becomes very important. When I was younger, you couldn't get a pair of beautiful, high heeled shoes off my feet. But now, fashionable low heeled comfort is my motto. Still miss those beautiful shoes however. What they do for a woman's calf - well I'm not gay but sure do love looking a beautiful woman's calf in an awesome pair of shoes. LOL

When I moved, I gave away over 60 pairs of shoes I'd collected over my 25-year working career. I'd been taught by my great aunt that your shoes and handbag should match your outfit - so when I shopped for work clothes - it was always the whole enchilada. Goodness that was a fun time. But I so much more enjoy spoiling my pups and kids now.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Comfort is not THAT important.


Melissa - I agree in most cases! But first and foremost - they gotta ban those shoes! specially with the evening dresses!!! OY!

I can imagine seeing someone in a pair of nice kitten heel sling backs. Maybe a basic black sheath dress, a little above the knee, with a cropped jacket - or how about a nice pair of riding boots, with an A-line skirt, tucked in woven shirt, and scarf. If it's a bit more formal, maybe a nice empire waist tea length dress in chiffon that flows while you walk around the ring with the puppy?

Sorry - just ranting.. I wanna go home, but someone scheduled me for a 4pm - - who the **** schedules a 4pm on a Summer Friday afternoon?? ugh!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL!!! 

I too did not feel like working, but this thread is mighty interesting. I love your suit Kimberly and Lois does look lovely in the black and white outfit. Picking outfits for shows is hard enough because you have to compliment your dog, I can't imagine the next level up and how intense those wardrobe decisions are. 

I dont think slinky tops or skirts are appropriate anywhere other than a night out clubbing. I have seen some scandalous skirts at local shows... dont know what thats about.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

DOH! Where are my manners... sorry...

Kim - I think what you were wearing in those pictures were great.. I thought i had mentioned it when you first posted your response... 

is it 5pm yet?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay...now this Westminster outfit "ain't" cheap ladies, but here's what I would wear if I was talented and fortunate to be a handler with a top Havanese. Unfortunately, I'm not, but a girl can dream...

Comfortable, AND stylish shoes-I can attest to the comfort of these, as I have worn a pair of bought on sale Taryn Rose shoes for a 12 hours wedding day photo/video coverage.http://www.tarynrose.com/

I love Diane Von Furstenberg and can attest to how well her clothing fits. I wear a DVF cotton black dress over wool black pants whilst shooting and get a ton of compliments, but most importantly feel comfortable and classy in her clothing. I've lent my mom who is a little more shapely than me a DVF wrap dress and she is now hooked too. Here is the suit I would wear-
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod64930089&parentId=cat18540742&masterId=cat12110765&index=9&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat17740747cat000127cat12110765cat18540742

Uff Da this is fun!

By the way, just wanted to point out that Amanda's suit for the Nationals was adorable. I loved the hot pink and grey and she looked awesome. Natasha, you were adorable too. Your suit was great.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks Amy! It is a hard balance. I took photos of people at a few dog shows <BG> I do have to say you have to wear nylons even in So Cal people do it! I haven't noticed any slinky clothes most are 20 years old (or that is what they look like!)


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Amy - I am a big DVF fan; I had the pleasure of meeting her in her showroom/flagship store when I shopped for spring; she then had her salesperson pull out a couple of dresses for me to try - - suffice to say, I ended up buying both dresses! Her wrap dresses are absolutely fabulous; I still rock my first DVF wrap dress I bought over 8 years ago! 

Each year, I receive a $50 gift card from the DVF store - more of a reason to shop! HAHAHA

So gotta gloat - i got tickets to see the DVF runway show on Sunday in the tents - yay!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

jabellar said:


> Amy - I am a big DVF fan; I had the pleasure of meeting her in her showroom/flagship store when I shopped for spring; she then had her salesperson pull out a couple of dresses for me to try - - suffice to say, I ended up buying both dresses! Her wrap dresses are absolutely fabulous; I still rock my first DVF wrap dress I bought over 8 years ago!
> 
> Each year, I receive a $50 gift card from the DVF store - more of a reason to shop! HAHAHA
> 
> So gotta gloat - i got tickets to see the DVF runway show on Sunday in the tents - yay!!!


you lucky girl! it's a good thing i live way far away in Minnesota and an hour west of minneapolis, so there aren't many runways out here, unless you're talking airplane runways... i do have my grandmother's taste in clothing and shoes and purses, which is expensive taste, but i also have her gift of "finding amazing deals." last fall i bough a silk DVF wrap dress at a boutique at am amazing 80 percent discount. I think I ended up paying something like $60 for a dress that I think started at close to $400. I love that kind of shopping. it would be soo cool to have Diane actually pull out a dress for you. Of course you had to buy it!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ohhhh thats awesome about the show... did you see her on Project Runway? I thought a couple of those outfits were a tad insulting to her! I did love Kinleys dress and I would have bought it. The ruffles on the purple one that won would do NOTHING for my behind! lol 

I love me some flats, dont get me wrong, just NOT CROCS! Maybe we can have a croc buring party at the next National. It will be like confessional and all of you own them can bring them and get forgivness. 

If we are dreaming... I think I would wear a Chanel Suit.. but one of the more modern ones with frayed edges. And Mui Mui or Lanvin flats. 

Sadly, pantyhose are a must. I fell to thre pressure to wear them not long ago, because ALL the handlers wear them and the judges ( esp, the old time lady judges) expect it. Other than that, they should be done away with! 

Amanda, Im going to hunt down photos so I can see your outfit. Im sure you made us proud!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The panty hose would do me in! For flats I love driving mocs, Coach are wonderful and so comfy! I buy the at Off 5th (Saks Outlet store) when they have them. 

The green suit is beautiful!!! I think I'd be thrown out for not dressing properly! I've been a stay-at-home mom for 17 years, no suits in my closet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

jabellar said:


> Amy - I am a big DVF fan; I had the pleasure of meeting her in her showroom/flagship store when I shopped for spring; she then had her salesperson pull out a couple of dresses for me to try - - suffice to say, I ended up buying both dresses! Her wrap dresses are absolutely fabulous; I still rock my first DVF wrap dress I bought over 8 years ago!
> 
> Each year, I receive a $50 gift card from the DVF store - more of a reason to shop! HAHAHA
> 
> So gotta gloat - i got tickets to see the DVF runway show on Sunday in the tents - yay!!!


I'm dying reading this...so jealous!!!

HAVE FUN!!! When you get home and DH asks what you bought just hold up the bag and tell him, "It was almost free!" That's what I say and then I run away while he's holding his head in his hand!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Its for the best they find out Kimberly! What about CROCS? YIKES! They actually sell these at dog shows.. the worst fashion place on earth. that should speak volumes! Comfort is not THAT important.


I gotta tell ya' ... when I read the above the mental picture was of a gorgeous hav in four little hot pink crocs!!!!!!!!!! I was thinking that whoever would do that really was a crazy dog lady.

But after reading it again and thinking it through I realize you are NOT talking about doggie crocs (you aren't, right? ound :croc:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Picking outfits for shows is hard enough because you have to compliment your dog,


"Oh, you look so handsome, Stogie" 
"Rover, you are looking particularly rugged today"
Oh, not those kinds of compliments? (Sorry, the spelling caught my eye and made me laugh because it changed the whole meaning. Hee hee.)



jabellar said:


> I can imagine seeing someone in a pair of nice kitten heel sling backs. Maybe a basic black sheath dress, a little above the knee, with a cropped jacket - or how about a nice pair of riding boots, with an A-line skirt, tucked in woven shirt, and scarf. If it's a bit more formal, maybe a nice empire waist tea length dress in chiffon that flows while you walk around the ring with the puppy?
> 
> Sorry - just ranting..


LOL! I think dog shows have always been known for the bad taste in shoes, but heels would be highly frowned upon in the ring. Some judges even give you a hard time if you have backless shoes because an accidental slip of the shoe can cause so many problems. Crocs have no business there either! Maybe out at the motorhomes while people are cleaning up after their dogs, but in the ring? NO.

I actually tried to find some reasonable-looking, yet comfortable shoes for the Westminster ring, and I think I managed to pull it off quite decently:









I know, I know. I am still wearing pantyhose (Melissa!) and probably always will if/when I go to Westminster. 

LMAO @ Ann!!! I just saw your reply. No, it is referring to the humans wearing the Crocs. Ha ha!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOVE the shoes!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHAHA Ok So Ann has our dogs in hot pink Crocs and Kimberly is giving them compliments. 

"Roverette, you look so comfortable in your pink crocs, such a diva!"

They are not even ok for the motorhome!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, Amy and Melissa, I'm hiring you two as my fashion consultants. What great taste you two ladies have. And I too adore DVF - I had one of her original wrap dresses - you both are too young to have worn the original ones, but oh my, were they flattering and so easy to get on and off.

Yea, a Croc burning party. I'm game Melissa - I'll even buy my first pair just so I can contribute to the bonfire. They are to have been groomers shoes - not show shoes. Some people truly have no taste (sorry if I've offened anyone who needs to wear those because of hurting feet when they are in the ring!)

Oh and if I was going to dream - I'd want a St. John Knit suit with the dynamite figure to match. I think those are so classy for us "mature" women. LOL

I've got a class reunion tomorrow and have done nothing to prepare to look decent many decades post-high school. I've got to find a nail person today or I'm dead. Any suggestions on whether or not to find a haircolor that I can do myself tonight?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygosh Melissa, you're crazy and hilarious! I was playing off the spelling of complements/compliments and now it is all running together in a funny jumble.



Me&2Girls said:


> Oh and if I was going to dream - I'd want a St. John Knit suit with the dynamite figure to match. I think those are so classy for us "mature" women. LOL


Lisa, I was so frustrated when I was searching for that perfect Westminster suit this year. I hit several different Nordstroms and all that they had were St John knit suits - not to mention the fact that NONE of them had pockets or were a very dull color (black!). I just knew Piaget or one of the other dogs would jump up and create a huge snag. My personal shopper said this was the first year she wasn't dressing a bunch of pro handlers for the show, and I told her it was due to their limited selection for the season. I hope this year isn't as scarce, but I did luck out in finally finding something that worked.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ohhhh thats awesome about the show... did you see her on Project Runway? I thought a couple of those outfits were a tad insulting to her! I did love Kinleys dress and I would have bought it. The ruffles on the purple one that won would do NOTHING for my behind! lol
> 
> I love me some flats, dont get me wrong, just NOT CROCS! Maybe we can have a croc buring party at the next National. It will be like confessional and all of you own them can bring them and get forgivness.
> 
> ...


Love me my Project Runway; I think this show has become a staple for people in the Fashion Industry! The Fashion tents are literally a block away from my office; the shows start tonight, so I make it a point to try snagging shows to all the designers I like..

I cannot even imagine wearing pantyhose; I gave those up in 1996!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

great shoes, Kimberly - - flats are great, specially when it looks fabulous!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I didn't put too much thought into what I wore guys... so don't be disappointed! I do agree with Kimberly though that you don't want to bring all the attention to yourself. I watched one handler that I posted photos of before that has outfits you can't help but to stare at and I can't remember what her dog looked like at all! 

The worst place for pantyhose is LA outdoor shows! Ask Leslie I did the dance in the outhouse within 2 mins of coming out of the ring!

I do want a little rhinestone show lead though!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh and if I was going to dream - I'd want a St. John Knit suit with the dynamite figure to match.


LOL, you all crack me up. I too would like a dynamite figure, forget the suit. If I looked like a Victoria's Secret model I could rock a burlap sack and look good.

Compliments: I know Tito looooves to give compliments at shows, mostly the sniffing and licky kinds. ound:

Panty hose is ridiculous, I hate it. Wearing it to outside shows is the worst punishment on the planet. One time when I wore hose not only was it hot and gross, but I got peed on! Bleeeech.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim your shoes were so cute! I noticed them in the threads about Westminster from "way back" because they weren't typical brown fugly shoes...

So flats, eh, well these are spendy, but we're all dreaming right? And I know for a fact that these aren't overrated, they really are comfy and look how cute these are! I love the ones with roses.
http://tarynrose.zappos.com/n/es/d/722683330/order_by/name_asc/page/1.html

Okay the hose part is funny because my grandmother, the one with good fashion taste, was so adamant about wearing slips and stockings under dresses. I used to drive her nuts! I guess you are all going to have to get some sexy silk hose with maybe a little seam up the back or something so your legs can breathe and still look good.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm dying reading this...so jealous!!!
> 
> HAVE FUN!!! When you get home and DH asks what you bought just hold up the bag and tell him, "It was almost free!" That's what I say and then I run away while he's holding his head in his hand!


The DH is the typical NY Metrosexual - he shops more than I do (sadly, a deadly combination). He was the one who convinced me to buy both dresses!

the DH works with a few fashion houses, that is how i get the tickets; he does BabyPhat each season and I get to go. Forget LL Cool J - you gotta, gotta, GOTTA LOOOOVE Daimun Hansu - - except that he's got Kimora ready to pounce on any female looking at him.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yea and Amy we know all about you and fire ants under your dresses. (it was you right?) ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, sure was! Good memory Lisa!!!:redface:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> So flats, eh, well these are spendy, but we're all dreaming right? And I know for a fact that these aren't overrated, they really are comfy and look how cute these are! I love the ones with roses.
> http://tarynrose.zappos.com/n/es/d/722683330/order_by/name_asc/page/1.html


The roses would look great on you, Amy! I don't think I could get away with that pair (I have very small feet and try to avoid anything that looks too cutesy or like I snagged a pair of childrens shoes), but there was one pair that caught my eye: 








Yeah, so they're a little loud, but we are showing little dogs afterall. They'd be great at drawing the judge's eye down south.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love those Kimberly!!!!

I have small feet too, never thought about the whole "snagged them from the kid's department before." Yikes! 

Oh and guess what ladies...yes, I'll admit to it...I HAVE A PAIR OF ORANGE CROCS & I LOVE THEM! yes, I said it....oh my goodness did I say that?

Now that I'm out of the croc closet I will tell you there are rules to owning orange crocs and I do want you all to know that I've owned them for four years now, and these are my only pair. Here are my own croc rules:
1. They are never to be worn in public.
2. They are not to be worn in winter, I don't care if you're wearing wool socks with them.
3. You are not allowed to stick any foreign object in the holes. No tinkerbell jibitz ladies...okay, you can put a havanese charm on them, heck cover all the holes with plugs of your pooch!
4. Really there are no rules. Like a man not afraid to wear pink I will embrace my inner nerd I shout "I own crocs! AAAAAAH!!!"

That being said, I just bought these-for a GREAT DEAL of course...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly I love that those shoes are called "Sassy!"


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amy, I'd kill to be young enough again to wear those shoes. Do you know the actress Shelly Winters? She'd call them her Fu#$ Me Shoes. Put them on with your birthday suit and have fun tonight with the DH girl. :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> Oh and guess what ladies...yes, I'll admit to it...I HAVE A PAIR OF ORANGE CROCS & I LOVE THEM! yes, I said it....oh my goodness did I say that?


Has anyone ever seen that show INTERVENTION??? I'm just sayin.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

jabellar said:


> The DH is the typical NY Metrosexual - he shops more than I do (sadly, a deadly combination). He was the one who convinced me to buy both dresses!
> 
> the DH works with a few fashion houses, that is how i get the tickets; he does BabyPhat each season and I get to go. Forget LL Cool J - you gotta, gotta, GOTTA LOOOOVE Daimun Hansu - - except that he's got Kimora ready to pounce on any female looking at him.


I LOVE my DH but he has NO fashion sense! My best friend from high school is gay and lived in Midtown NY but he moved so, sadly, I have nobody to shop in NY with anymore! Hopefully he'll find some good shopping in Boston for me when I visit! He helped me shop for DH.

I would like your DH's fashion connections though!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I disagree on scrunchies - I think they should be banned for *all *ages! (Now, no offense intended to the scrunchie lovers/users. Believe it or not, the scrunchie topic caused hurt feelings in a group that Hedy & I belong to.)


LOL! I was thinking the same thing. Ugly doesn't summarize what took place in that thread.

Kimberly you looked magnificant in the green suit but you paled in comparison to the handsome boy with you. He just rings my bell.


----------

